# PLC_PRG und Taskkonfiguration unter CoDeSys 2.3



## Thruser (28 Januar 2018)

Hallo,

wird bei den WAGO Controllern PLC_PRG eigentlich *immer *automatisch als freilaufender Task unter CoDeSys 2.3 ausgeführt?

In der Hilfe von CoDeSys steht ja unter 'Welche Task wird bearbeitet?'


> Ob PLC_PRG in jedem Fall als freilaufende Task abgearbeitet wird, ohne in der  Taskkonfiguration eingehängt zu sein, hängt vom Zielsystem ab.



und im Handbuch zu einigen Controllern unter 'Generelle Hinweise zu den IEC-Tasks'


> Default-Task wird standardmäßig angelegt!
> Auch wenn Sie in WAGO-I/O-PRO im Register Ressourcen > Task-Konfiguration keine Task anlegen, wird automatisch eine freilaufende „DefaultTask“ erstellt. Achten Sie darauf, für Ihre Task nicht denselben Namen zu verwenden.



Ob PLC_PRG die 'DefaultTask' ist, darauf wird leider nicht eingegangen.

Vielleicht kann *WAGO *sich dazu mal äußern. Verhalten sich da alle Steuerungen mit CoDeSys 2.3 gleich oder gibt es da auch Unterschiede?

Ich bin mich erinnern zu können, daß ich vor Jahren mal bei einer 750-841 PLC_PRG extra mit in die Taskkonfiguration aufnehmen mußte nachdem ich einen anderen Task konfiguriert hatte.

Gruß


----------



## Tiktal (29 Januar 2018)

Hallo Thruser,

also das mit dem 841 kann ich bestätigen. Wenn ich eine Task angelegt habe (z.B.: Time) musste ich auch PLC_PRG in eine Task setzten.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (29 Januar 2018)

Hallo,

wenn Sie in Codesys ein neues Projekt erstellen und in diesem ein PLC_PRG Programm anlegen, wird dieses automatisch in einer freilaufenden Taks aufgerufen. Wenn Sie jedoch ein Programm mit einem anderem Namen anlegen ist dieses nicht mehr gewährleistet und wird nicht mehr in einer freilaufenden Task abgearbeitet.


----------



## Tobsucht (29 Januar 2018)

Hallo,

wenn kein Task angelegt wurde, dann wird das Programm mit dem Namen PLC_PRG freilaufend ausgeführt.
Wurde ein Task angelegt, greift dieser Mechanismus nicht mehr, da ja definiert wurde was aufgerufen werden soll.

Grüße


----------

